# WTF is this?



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I would have to say it is some sort of fungus that is light/touch sensitive as the camera may have bumped into it to make it react.

Or.....It could have something to do with that time I thought I shirt my freeking brains out! :w00t:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My wife contends it is a photo sensitive fungus or maybe even a plant root? She was an earth science teacher, and never saw anything like that....and does not want to see it again.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok.... I know what it is! Thats some spooky a$$ crap!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

looks like someones prostate exam... the finger cam!!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Gene, I was eating my cereal.


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

Someone pooped their polyps out !


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

no one knows yet???


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I googled it and found this:These are fairly common in sewers, Fro Denver, CO

DENVER - An underground mystery is over for the Crestview water system. In December, a robotic camera checking sewer lines for damage stumbled upon a green, slimy organism with tentacles that seemed to be alive.

"It looked like it was hiding from the light," water system worker Randy Ferguson said. And the tentacles seemed to be staying away from the water.

The discovery was made in a pipe near the intersection of 76th and Pecos.

Ferguson and his partner Mike Parker asked the Colorado Division of Wildlife to look into the creature, because in 20 years of sewer work, they had never seen anything like it before.

An aquatic specialist from the DOW confirmed that what the camera had discovered was actually a Bryozoan, a primitive life form that, as a species, is over 350 million years old.

The Bryozoans are collections of smaller organisms that filter food out of the water supply, and they are an extremely primitive "animal" life form.

Bryozoans aren't harmful, although they can occasionally clog water pipes.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.deq.state.mi.us/documents/deq-ead-tas-bryozoan.pdf

Learn something new everyday! Lots of information when Googled.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Others say it is Tubifex worms.

------

The weird-looking “sewer creature” spotted in a YouTube video is nothing more than a colony of tubifex worms, according to city officials in Raleigh, North Carolina.

The creepy clip (embedded above), which shows a camera getting up close and personal with what appears to be a pulsating glob of slime (or maybe a sewer-dwelling Horta), drew the attention of city officials after sci-fi blog io9 wrote about the video in a post headlined: “Video Footage Surfaces of North Carolina Sewer Creatures.”

The worms live in sewage and pond sediment, a Raleigh official News 14 Carolina, but the video makes them look unnatural. “They seem to respond to the light from the camera,” said Ed Buchan, environmental coordinator at the Raleigh Public Utilities Department. “That light is pretty hot.”

While the worms are a natural part of life in the sewer, Buchan said spotting them is still somewhat rare. “I’ve seen a lot of sewer TV before and I’ve never seen them,” he said. “We were surprised. We didn’t know immediately what it was.”

-http://www.wired.com/underwire/2009/07/sewer-creature-mystery-solved/


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be the first to say it since everyone else wants to explain this away with 'science'..

C.H.U.D


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Holy crap that's Chet from the movie Weird Science!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like I picked the right trade. That is nasty!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

calm down guys, it was just the inside of my colon after a big BBQ the day before, thought it might be interesting...although I won't dispute the fact that there _may_ be undiscovered life forms that have evolved over the years 

... something that really digs all that undigested red meat that ferments in your bowels over the years


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

J F said:


> calm down guys, it was just the inside of my colon after a big BBQ the day before, thought it might be interesting...although I won't dispute the fact that there _may_ be undiscovered life forms that have evolved over the years
> 
> ... something that really digs all that undigested red meat that ferments in your bowels over the years


 

Nice...


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

The blob is coming!

next, giant tomatoes chasing after you humans! 

i think i need a banana break


----------

